# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Onverklaarbare spierpijn en kleine spiertrekkingen

## vankruistum

:Confused: vanaf begin deze maand spierpijn in boven benen armen soms bij inspanning en soms ook in rust ook zie je soms onder de huid kleine trillingen
bij het lopen doet het zeer in knieen en zijkant dijbeen pijnstillers helpen slechts voor korte tijd wat zou dit kunnen zijn

----------


## liesdriessen

Hallo
heb je al magnesium met b6 tabletten (verkrijgbaar bij reformzaken)
geprobeerd
Dit ontspant de spieren.
helpt bij mij erg goed.

----------

